# Anything good?



## blackjer (May 15, 2010)

This is the pedigree for my dog. Anyone recognize any good dogs in her pedigree?

This is her mother, Isis.










Sire: Vazquez' "Baloo Thunder"

Sire: Lang's "Blue Mack Attack"

Dam: Mott's "Che Che"

Sire: Lang's "Blue"

Sire: Ruis' "Blue Camanchee Jr."

Dam: Lang's "Lady In Blue"

Dam: Ruis' "Blue Dixie Delight"

Sire: Cooper's "Bulldozer"

Sire: Lang's "Blue Mack Attack"

Sire: Lang's "Blue"

Dam: Lang's "Lady In Blue"

Dam: Cooper's "Blue Tootsie Roll"

Sire: Johnson's Ice Capone"

Dam: Cooper's "Kaia Blue"

Dam: "Nitro Sierra Mist Devenport"

WEST'S "MARY JANE"

Sire: "Mikelands Blue Gator"

Sire: Davis' "Highlander Thug"

Dam: "Mikelands Blue Grace"

Sire: Barton's "Billy White Shoes"

Sire: ^Chaos' "Blue 8-Ball"

Dam: Davis' "Blue Blade"

Dam: Sonia's "Blue Bombshell"

Dam: West's "Kutie Q"

Sire: Furlow's "Mighty Blue Zeus"

Sire: Warunek's "Blue Bandit"

Dam: Warwick's "Dana-Dane"

Dam: Perrin's "Carmel"

Sire: Furlow's "Mighty Blue Zeus"

Dam: K-9 Kastle's "Zeena"

Dam: K-9 Kastle's "Nikki"

This is her father. Murphy's Chaos.










Sire: Sosa's "Gator Taz Alawieh"

Sire: Esquivel's "Squirtel *****"

Dam: Maracle's "Tyson"

Sire: Esquivel's "Thunder"

Sire: Esquivel's "Tyson"

Dam: Esquivel's "Powder"

Dam: Esquivel's "Roxanne"

Sire: Esquivel's "Hamilton"

Sire: Morris' "Clevland"

Sire: Atherton's "Mighty Zeus"

Dam: Maracle's "White Lightning"

Dam: Esquivel's "Precious"

Sire: Green's "Spike"

Dam: Atherton's "Shy Shadow"

Dam: Truett's "Blue Mercedes"

MURPHY'S "CHAOS"

Sire: Sosa's "Gator Taz Alawieh"

Sire: Esquivel's "Squirtel *****"

Dam: Maracle's "Tyson"

Sire: Esquivel's "Thunder"

Sire: Esquivel's "Tyson"

Dam: Esquivel's "Powder"

Dam: Esquivel's "Roxanne"

Dam: Esquivel's "Baby Girl"

Sire: Morris' "Clevland"

Sire: Atherton's "Mighty Zeus"

Dam: Maracle's "White Lightning"

 Dam: Esquivel's "Precious"

Sire: Green's "Spike"

Dam: Atherton's "Shy Shadow"

Dam: Truett's "Blue Mercedes"


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

I dont know if they're good, because im still new to the whole bloodline thing, but a few of the dogs in Isis' pedigree are some of the same dogs n my puppy's pedigree. I jus got my puppy's pedigree last week, and im still researching the dogs n it and seeing what they look like.


----------

